# Frames Rand HTML



## JoKne (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem dessen lösung mir auch nach langem suchen noch nocht bekannt ist!

Ich habe eine Seite erstellt die so aufgebaut ist :

http://people.freenet.de/joonas/frame.html

oben,links,rechts ein frame und in der mitte der mainframe, der sich je nach seite ändert!Ich hätte gerne einen festen rahmen um der ein jpg oder gif bild ist der den Mainframe vom Rest abtrennt!

Nur weiß ich nicht wie das geht!?Kann ich den Rand irgendwie miteinbeziehen das der statisch ist oder wie mache ich das?Der Rand wären ca 3-5 pixel dick!

Meine Seite hat übrigens im linken frame ein Menü oben  ein Logo(fest) und Rechts einen Rand (fest) der mainframe in der Mitte ist immer ein anderes html dokument, je nach menüaufruf und dieser mainframe soll immer in einem Rand erstellt werden!

Ist schon spät deshalb etwas wirr die Beschreibung, fals ich irgendwas grundlegendes vergessen habe reiche ich das gerne nach!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe gute n8!;-)


----------



## JoKne (19. Oktober 2003)

Hab jetzt mal ne Zwischenlösung gemacht indem ihc einfach noch mal 3 Frames jeweils in die Zwischenräume gesetzt habe und diese dann mit dem Rand ausgefküllt, später alles mit &nbsp sauber eingrückt, ist eigentlich ganz anschaulich!
Aber fals jemand noch was besseres weiß, bin ich dankbar!

Ciao Jonas


----------

